# Newby Looking for Rod Advice



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Well I am wanting to try out fly fishing. I tried it this week with a buddies pole and it was a great time. So I am wanting to get my own, but not pay out the nose. I ran across this a few days ago (it was $150 last night, $170 today.  )

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...s/_/N-1104843/Ns-MIN_SALE_PRICE?WTz_stype=GNU

What are your thoughts? Seems to come with everything I would need to get started. Also, what size and weight would your recommend?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I have this rod in a 5wt 9' 2 piece and I love it.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...=Header%3BSearch-All+Products&Ntt=three+forks

Granted..I have only caught one fish with it so far. It still works great for a beginner, which I am.

Sportsman's Warehouse also has some cheaper options if you are just starting out.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a roommate that got that or a similar set up a few years back. The only thing I would caution you about is the stuff it comes with. The pack will hold stuff but it's cheaply made and uncomfortable; a small backpack would serve you better. The flies were very general and more than half were not useful for the water he fished; twelve bucks at cabela's, SW, or any fly shop would be money much better spent. As for the other stuff, the line straightener was worthless, the leader was cheap but got the job done, and most of the other components were average. 

To me the bottom line is the rod and reel are great for a beginner, but then any rod and reel will do for beginners; I used a no name walmart special when I started and caught plenty of fish. I'd go with the setup greenfletchings posted up or something similar and buy the other stuff piecemeal as you see fit.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me ask you this. Where do you intend to fish the most as you begin this journey? That can help us make a recommendation for you. 

I would second what willfish had to say though - don't be sold on all the "extra" stuff. Spend that money on a a better rod and better line. I do really like the Wind River reel. It really balances well on the rod I bought it for. 

But tell us where you will be fishing the most, and we can help you more.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! I appreciate it. I am looking to hit up the Provo mostly.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Assuming you'll be fishing medium rivers like the Provo or Weber, a 8 1/2 foot to 9 foot, in about a 5 or 6 weight, with a medium to medium/fast action would be decent.

I've personally not cast the Prestige - just handled it in the store. The balance just seems a bit clunky to me. The Wind River has a better balance. But better yet, is the Traditional III. After handling them all in the store, that is my most recent fly rod purchase (minus the two cool little split cane rods I just picked up off eBay but that is another story.) Anyway, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the way the Traditional casts. It is better balanced and is really a nice rod for the medium sized rivers you're probably fishing. It really fishes nice and is my new favorite rod. I got a 9' 5 weight, 4 piece, and matched it with a Wind River 1 reel, and then spent $50 for a WF-F line. Here is the link to the combo at Cabelas.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish.../Ne-1000002949?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU

Now that said, willfish4food nailed it for a beginner. When you are beginning, you can fish pretty much anything. I started on a K-Mart 8' fiberglass rod that fished like a broom stick. I was in 7th heaven when I upgraded to a 8 1/2 foot 5/6 Eagle Claw combo I bought for $39, and for five days in 1998, the fish on the Henry's Fork didn't know I wasn't using an $800 Sage. Several years ago I found myself down in Richfield on my birthday on a business trip, didn't have any of my fly rods, and really wanted to go fishing. So I bought a $39 combo at K-Mart and it fishes just fine on small streams. I still even fish it every now and then even though I have much "better" and more expensive rods. Funny how all that goes.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The thing with fly rods is that if you never try expensive rods, you'll never know what you're missing. I bought a $50 9 ft. 5 wt. W.W. Griggs rod on sale about 8 years ago and never looked back. I have caught thousands of fish on it (everything from white bass to steelhead) and like it just fine. I also picked up a 4 wt. Redington at a pawn shop a while back for super cheap. I'm sure if I tried a "nice" rod, I would quickly recognize the flaws of my cheap rods, but until then, I'm content to be ignorant and blissful. 

I agree with Gary. Something around a 9 ft. 5 wt. will probably be an all-around good rod for you.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks for the info guys! I will have to go in and check out the suggested Rods and Reels. 

As far as piece-mealing together my own setup, what is all the gear I will need to pick up?

I know I will need the following:
1- Rod
2- Reel
3- Floating Fly Line
4- Leaders (what size?)
5- Tippet (again, what size?)
6- Flies
7- Fly Floatant
8- Case

Anything I am missing?


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Well I went in last night and walked out with this set up:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1104843

Nice reel, good rod, and it came with the backing, line and leader. Oh and the rod and reel have a 10 year warranty.

I am very pleased with it. Hopefully I will remain pleased with it when I get to take it out. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

snw_brdr10 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info guys! I will have to go in and check out the suggested Rods and Reels.
> 
> As far as piece-mealing together my own setup, what is all the gear I will need to pick up?
> 
> ...


If yer gonna fish the Provo I would add a net and an axe handle to your list.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

uhh...do I seem snarkey lately?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

1- Rod
2- Reel
3- Floating Fly Line
Sounds like you have those solved already.

4- Leaders (what size?) - I usually get a tapered leader - tapering down to 5x, usually 7 1/2 to feet in length. 

5- Tippet (again, what size?) - Get three spools - 4x, 5x, and 6x and if you really want, get some 7x. But as a beginner, I'd stick with 5x most of the time.

6- Flies - Depends really on when you'll be fishing. But some standards for the Provo River chamois caddis, pheasant tails, scuds, wd40, copper johns, griffeths gnats, blue wing olives, adams, parachute adams, elk hair caddis, a couple of woolly buggers. Local fly shops will have a list of current bugs, but don't feel like you have to have every single fly. Fishing a size 14 pheasant tail with a size 18 copper john dropper will catch fish most of the year. 

7- Fly Floatant - Get some. 

8- Case - Nice but not necessary.

Get some strike indicators, a pair of forceps, small pair of scissors for dressing flies, and a pair of fingernail clippers.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> uhh...do I seem snarkey lately?


Lately? That's good stuff right there. I think you said that just to get top of page!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

snw_brdr10 said:


> Well I went in last night and walked out with this set up:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fish...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1104843
> 
> ...


That's really good deal. There were several combo choices. Did you get the 9 foot 5 weight?

.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

snw_brdr10 said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info guys! I will have to go in and check out the suggested Rods and Reels.
> 
> As far as piece-mealing together my own setup, what is all the gear I will need to pick up?
> 
> ...


I think others have covered your questions pretty well, but I gave my 2 cents above in blue.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> That's really good deal. There were several combo choices. Did you get the 9 foot 5 weight?
> 
> .


Yes I did get the 9 ft 5 wt. Got to play with it in the backyard this weekend while taking a break from some house chores. I love it! Can't wait to try it on some water this week!


----------

